# Using two portable studio lights - what accessories would you get to start?



## Overread (Feb 20, 2013)

So I've still not made a choice (for those that remember my earlier thread on choosing between this and a stopshot); that said I'm considering getting a pair of powerful portable lights. Specifically the Safari with two lights
Safari Li-on Portable Flash System - Lencarta


Now with a pair of lights I'd be curious as to what accessories you'd get for light control/diffusion for generalist non-specific use both indoor and outdoor. I know that is a nightmare of a question to answer, but its what I have at present for a question.


Thus far I'm thinking that: light stands; umbrellas (what kind?); a softbox and a snoot would be good starting points to consider beginning with. However I've little to no experience with flash outside of macro, so scaling things up there is a lot more variation on the market with what to get. 


In addition I'd also welcome suggestions if anyone thinks that the light set and battery listed above isn't a good choice in itself and if there might be other suitable options in the same price bracket or cheaper that would be worth considering.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 20, 2013)

I think when you're using portals, there should be an orange and a blue one. Also, the cake is a lie.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a softbox and an umbrella. That's probably a good place to start. A snoot, you could probably make quite easily.


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks 



o hey tyler said:


> I think when you're using portals, there should be an orange and a blue one. Also, the cake is a lie.



The cake isn't a lie I saw it once!!! In the credits - its down there in the basement with the spare cores!


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 20, 2013)

A 4x6 foot 5in1 reflector, holders and 2 stands (to be able to better light under the chin or hair on the off side).  Umbrellas or Brollies- softboxes are a pain unless you can leave them up all of the time.  Grids for each -whichever coverages are available.

Another stand with small 5in1 (silver at least) to bounce back some light for a hairlight effect. (if you arent't getting enough punch out of this you can tape some silver Mylar to it.  You can get even more creative by deforming it into a concave shape to further focus the light.

And on and on and on...

You do realize that it's less expensive to get hooked on Heroin, don't you?  

Much less healthful but less expensive.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 20, 2013)

I want cake


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 21, 2013)

How & where do you envision using them?

I have a handful of umbrellas and I like them because they are easy to set up and transport...but I prefer the light from a softbox.  
A photographer who I've shot with several times, has a similar set up with portable battery/pack and heads.  He most often uses a beauty dish, not necessarily for the lighting characteristics (although they are pretty nice)...but because the solid metal dish is very robust.  When shooting a wedding around here, there is a lot of tossing the stuff in the car and rushing off to the next location.  With an umbrella or softbox you have to be more careful.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 21, 2013)

What are you shooting? From what I recall, you're a wildlife guy, right? If you're shooting people and you're going to be outside, I'd honestly recommend a beauty dish. They're effecient, can provide a nice diffused light, and they're less prone to blowing over in the wind. It's what I shoot with 90% of the time. Plus setup is extremely easy. You attach it to the light head and you're done.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 21, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> With an umbrella or softbox you have to be more careful.



Plus setup can be a pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike_E - sadly yeah I'm pretty sure drugs, drink or any other kind of addiction (possibly excepting moon walking ) is cheaper!


As for the how and the where nothing fixed so it would be fairly variable from indoors to outside setups to even a more mobile setup (part of an insects in flight rig as opposed to using a pair of speedlite flash units). Essentially I'd probably use them akin to how most use speedlite flash units, with the added bonus that they can recycle faster with a higher power output for longer. 

The beauty dish attachment idea sounds like a good one for a quick use item that is, as said, more sturdy than umbrellas or softbox units. It could certainly fit well with being more mobile or just wanting a quick item when using them.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 21, 2013)

Just remember, your flash duration will be longer so the motion stopping abilities will be less than with a speed light.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 21, 2013)

These are great lights i have 2 of their 600 studio lights, seeing as it is small and portable i would get what i have already, a beauty dish and snoot


----------



## gsgary (Feb 21, 2013)

Village Idiot said:


> Just remember, your flash duration will be longer so the motion stopping abilities will be less than with a speed light.



These have beaten some of the top portable lights on the market


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2013)

Still having a look at the numbers for flash duration paints an interesting result:

Safari - 1/700th to 1/900th second (it seems that all the various portable flash units vary somewhat depending upon the power and indeed the socket selected). (found the info on their website)

Canon 580EX2 - info from Flash duration of a Canon 580Ex flashgun
1/1 power = 1/1000 second
 1/2 power = 1/2000
 1/4 power = 1/4000
 1/8 power = 1/9000
 1/16 power = 1/15000
 1/32 power = 1/21000
 1/64 power = 1/30000
 1/128 power = 1/35000


This somewhat pushes things quite firmly in favour of the speedlite flash units for action based work, even at the highest setting the 580EX2 is still able to output at a much short flash duration than the Safari. Whilst the Safari certainly has the power and the versatility of use, its flash duration would be ok for general action; indeed for most regular sports or action photography I suspect its decently fast enough to give a good result. However for highspeed action photography it seems that adding more speedlites would be far in favour over using the mobile flash heads. 

This is a bit of a blow - I do like the Safari (and indeed other similar small portable flash units) and it can put out a lot more power than the 580EX2 on its own. But with action stopping very likely to be quite a major part of what I use my flash units for it would seem to be a waste to go for the Safari over Speedlites.


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 21, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, your flash duration will be longer so the motion stopping abilities will be less than with a speed light.
> ...



Testing on this page has a 580EX at 1/15,000 @ 1/16 power.
Canon Speedlite 580EX Flash Durations


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 21, 2013)

The speedlights are quick but what are you going to shoot (and light) that you can't stop at 1/700th?


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2013)

Dragonflies - butterflies - moths - other bugs - birds = all in flight. 

Using the lights with a Stopshot to freeze the motion - so the flash duration is very important; I'd neglected to check it and assumed that they'd be faster, which is not the case. I agree that for most regular action 1/700sec is more than enough for a decent shot; but flight has such fast motion that 1/700sec just isn't going to cut it.

That said I don't currently own the lights nor the Stopshot so its a battle between the two in my budget. The lights were winning as being an all round useful purchase (and they still are of wide application) - however the fact that I can't use them with the in-flight rig in the future makes me wonder if the inflight rig and my current flash setup would be of more "fun" for use now (or in a bit at least when the bugs are all properly awake for spring/summer).


----------



## Village Idiot (Feb 21, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> The speedlights are quick but what are you going to shoot (and light) that you can't stop at 1/700th?



There's a Strobist article about a guy shooting really low power with speedlights to stop the motion of bird wings.

Strobist: Art on the Wing: Bradford Fuller's Fly-In Studio


----------

